

Show HN: Fetchnotes re-design with Stylebot - colinmcd
http://stylebot.me/styles/10277

======
dcancel
Wow. Thanks for doing this. The team is honored that you would redesign the
app.

David CEO @ Driftt.com

~~~
colinmcd
haha it's pretty hacky but thanks :) i think a Twitter timeline-esque design
would be awesome and would jive with the hashtag approach.

